# 2 browsers not working    solved



## rbrick49 (Sep 6, 2020)

No 1 Firefox will not open
No 2 Chromium opens but as soon as I start typing in the seach bar it shuts down runs away goes back in its burrow does anyone know why


----------



## Alexander88207 (Sep 6, 2020)

We are ready to help you, but you will have to come to us with more information e.g. output from the command line, system informations or similar. No offense but this is a waste of time and does not help anyone.


----------



## T-Daemon (Sep 6, 2020)

Please post

```
uname -a
pkg info -E firefox
pkg info -E chromium
```
Run firefox / chrome  from a terminal, post output as *Alexander88207 *suggested.


----------



## rbrick49 (Sep 6, 2020)

Alexander88207 said:


> We are ready to help you, but you will have to come to us with more information e.g. output from the command line, system informations or similar. No offense but this is a waste of time and does not help anyone.


you are right it is a waste of time and bandwidth downloading browsers that dont work this os is freebsd 12.1 with kdeplama5 desktop
$ firefox
ld-elf.so.1: /usr/local/lib/libpangoft2-1.0.so.0: Undefined symbol "FcWeightF
romOpenTypeDouble"

$ chromium
/bin/sh: chromium: not found
I dont kmow about not found it is installed I installed it from ports


----------



## rbrick49 (Sep 6, 2020)

heres a screenshot of  chromium


----------



## Alexander88207 (Sep 6, 2020)

rbrick49 said:


> $ chromium
> /bin/sh: chromium: not found
> I dont kmow about not found it is installed I installed it from ports



The binary for Chromium is called `chrome`.

BTW, i have used chromium and firefox from packages recently and had no issues. For KDE the web browser www/falkon is recommended.


----------



## ekvz (Sep 6, 2020)

rbrick49 said:


> you are right it is a waste of time and bandwidth downloading browsers that dont work this os is freebsd 12.1 with kdeplama5 desktop
> $ firefox
> ld-elf.so.1: /usr/local/lib/libpangoft2-1.0.so.0: Undefined symbol "FcWeightF
> romOpenTypeDouble"



I guess you customized the build settings while installing the port? To me it seems like a library (libfontconfig) was built without a set of functionality that libpangoft expects to be there.


----------



## rbrick49 (Sep 6, 2020)

ekvz said:


> I guess you customized the build settings while installing the port? To me it seems like a library (libfontconfig) was built without a set of functionality that libpangoft expects to be there.


I didnt customize anything


----------



## a6h (Sep 6, 2020)

How much RAM do you have on your system? it sounds like low memory.


----------



## ekvz (Sep 6, 2020)

rbrick49 said:


> I didnt customize anything



I see. Side note: If you don't want to adjust options you could as well just install packages and save the time compiling as the outcome will be the same. In any case you somehow managed to end up with a version of libfontconfig that's missing functionality required by libpangoft.

What version of FreeBSD are you running? I am not sure if you have already stated this in your other threads.

Edit: I've just build libpangoft on a fairly vanilla 12.1 release system using default options and there is no FcWeightFromOpenTypeDouble import in libpangoft. Only one for FcWeightFromOpenType which is what libfontconfig actually exports. That raises a couple of questions about what you are building there...


----------



## rbrick49 (Sep 6, 2020)

vigole said:


> How much RAM do you have on your system? it sounds like low memory.


really you are only guessing 64 gig


----------



## ekvz (Sep 6, 2020)

OK, if stating the version you are running is asking to much i figure you don't need any further help. Fact is you have an incompatible set of libraries on your system that does not seem to exist in a vanilla 12.1 release version. How you managed to get those i can only guess (mixing ports and packages, mixing port versions, running something unsupported, an actual bug, ...) but i am positive you will sort things out on your own.


----------



## Mjölnir (Sep 6, 2020)

ekvz said:


> I see. Side note: If you don't want to adjust options you could as well just install packages and save the time compiling as the outcome will be the same. [..] That raises a couple of questions about what you are building there...


Only if built in a clean jail(8) (via poudriere(8) or synth(1))... And I suspect a newbie would just build `make install clean` inside the ports tree, which is not clearly documented as _asking for trouble_ in the Handbook...
rbrick49, for the time beeing, please strongly consider to go with pre-built packages supplied via pkg(7).  While you explore & learn the OS, you can set up one of the mentioned _poudriere/synth_ to build a few selected ports with different knobs applied (hint: devel/ccache).
Concerning www/chromium, there have been build failures in the recent past.  Also have a look at the alternative www/iridium.


----------



## rbrick49 (Sep 6, 2020)

mjollnir said:


> Only if built in a clean jail(8) (via poudriere(8) or synth(1))... And I suspect a newbie would just build `make install clean` inside the ports tree, which is not clearly documented as _asking for trouble_ in the Handbook...
> rbrick49, for the time beeing, please strongly consider to go with pre-built packages supplied via pkg(7).  While you explore & learn the OS, you can set up one of the mentioned _poudriere/synth_ to build a few selected ports with different knobs applied (hint: devel/ccache).
> Concerning www/chromium, there have been build failures in the recent past.  Also have a look at the alternative www/iridium.


ok will look at it later thanks for the info


----------



## wolffnx (Sep 6, 2020)

`pkg upgrade`
and done(at least for mi)


----------



## rbrick49 (Sep 7, 2020)

thanks both working now


----------



## wolffnx (Sep 7, 2020)

good,glad to heard that


----------



## rbrick49 (Sep 7, 2020)

much appreciated of the work maintainers do that was fast


----------



## rootbert (Sep 16, 2020)

any idea why chromium is not in the pkg repository since end of August? do the maintainers have problems with the new version/building ... just out of curiosity


----------



## Alexander88207 (Sep 16, 2020)

Chromium fails in latest because build/timeout. http://beefy6.nyi.freebsd.org/build.html?mastername=121amd64-default&build=548441


----------



## T-Daemon (Sep 16, 2020)

rootbert said:


> any idea why chromium is not in the pkg repository since end of August? do the maintainers have problems with the new version/building ... just out of curiosity



If you are in need of the package try the quarterly repository, same version, `pkg add` after download:

`fetch https://pkg.freebsd.org/FreeBSD:12:amd64/quarterly/All/chromium-84.0.4147.135.txz`


----------

